# ESPN Insider: Could Deng be traded?



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

chris sheridan, new espn insider basketball writer thinks so.

http://insider.espn.go.com/espn/blog/index?entryID=2232000&name=sheridan_chris

his top five, aside from kevin garnett, are:

*P.J. Brown, New Orleans Hornets* 

*Zoran Planinic, Nets* 

*The Portland Trail Blazers entry: Zach Randolph/Darius Miles.* 

*The Cleveland Cavaliers entry: Luke Jackson/Sasha Pavlovic/Eric Snow* 

*Luol Deng, Chicago Bulls.* 

insider summary: the bulls love deng but are desperate for size to make a "serious" run this season. bulls will have cap room galore in the summer, with the best available big man likely being nazr mohammed. if the bulls trade deng they'll get value - and possibly a better big than would be available in the summer. 

*"There won't be any room for Deng next season if Peja Stojakovic and Andres Nocioni are the small forwards.*


ugh. i'd rather see deng on this team than peja, but i'm sure that's just me.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Could Deng be traded?*

Ummm....no.


----------



## MightyMouse1984 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Could Deng be traded?*

hope not


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Could Deng be traded?*

But..... Deng _is_ size. He's already one of the better rebounding small forwards in the league. He's only 20 and he's getting better. Besides, who would you trade him for? As for the serious run this year comment, I think that's silly. It's debatable whether this team is even a playoff team let alone one that is a "serious contender". The size will come this summer either via the draft of thru free agency/trade.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Could Deng be traded?*



fl_flash said:


> But..... Deng _is_ size. He's already one of the better rebounding small forwards in the league. He's only 20 and he's getting better. Besides, who would you trade him for? As for the serious run this year comment, I think that's silly. It's debatable whether this team is even a playoff team let alone one that is a "serious contender". The size will come this summer either via the draft of thru free agency/trade.


Agreed. Sheridan fails to point out that we're small in the backcourt too. Though he's really a 3, Deng is pretty much the only guy we can stick on larger shooting guards with any kind of length.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

What big man are the Bulls going to get for Deng, that is worth Deng? No one. 

They only way Deng gets traded is if it is part of a large, asset consolidating trade for an all-star calibur player.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> What big man are the Bulls going to get for Deng, that is worth Deng? No one.


Unless its KG, i really can't think of another big man to go after that would be acquirable.



> "There won't be any room for Deng next season if Peja Stojakovic and Andres Nocioni are the small forwards.


Interesting.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> *Luol Deng, Chicago Bulls.*
> 
> insider summary: *the bulls love deng but are desperate for size to make a "serious" run this season*. bulls will have cap room galore in the summer, with the best available big man likely being nazr mohammed. if the bulls trade deng they'll get value - and possibly a better big than would be available in the summer.


While I agree that we need another inside presence... been saying this since the AD trade... I don't think we are going to panic and lose Deng to move up this season. We've got two draft picks and a ton of Cap Space next season to add whatever players we need. I'd be all for acquiring a game-changing player this year, but don't know that guy is out there and available right now.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Eddy Curry>>>Any big man they will get in a Deng trade.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

*Basghetti80*

Where there is smoke there is fire and there sure is a lot of Peja and Baby Al talk. If either of those is true then Deng will be quite an attractive piece to offer someone.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

hmmm. Wait a minute.

We have TT in the wings if we trade for Nazr using Deng. So, it may not be that bad of a trade. 

I am not completely against it. In other words if it happened, I would not be entirely upset. 

That being said, I dont see it happening. We have too much money and picks this summer. We should be able to find a big man then.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Nobody on the Bulls is untouchable. I love Deng, but I trade him if we get the right player back, especially if the trade gives us enough projected cap room next year to sign Peja. But it's got to be a really good player coming back if we send Deng out. He's already a hell of a player.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Unless Garnett is really being moved, I don't see anyone in return that would make me want to part with Luol. 

Deng is a heck of a young player with (gulp) unbelievable potential. The only reason Deng would be moved is if the Bulls get back an elite player in return. Deng is going to only get better.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Duhon + Pike for Al Harrington

Deng + Gordon + Thomas + O Harrington for Garnett + Hassell + Hudson

1st Round pick + Allen for Pietrus

1- Hinrich, Hudson
2- Pietrus, Hassell
3- Harrington, Nocioni
4- Garnett, Songaila
5- Chandler, Sweetney


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

TT is not going to play for this team, at least not in any significant way, IMO.

If we're going to get a Curry-level center, its going to take a Deng and more, unless its some kind of oddball scenario, like Curry's this summer, that required a risk on the part of the team acquiring the center, which Paxson won't take, IMO.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> Duhon + Pike for Al Harrington
> 
> Deng + Gordon + Thomas + O Harrington for Garnett + Hassell + Hudson
> 
> ...


Hell yah!


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

For the right player (C/PF), it would be a no brainer to trade Deng. I doubt they will get something done though.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

Mikedc said:


> Duhon + Pike for Al Harrington
> 
> Deng + Gordon + Thomas + O Harrington for Garnett + Hassell + Hudson
> 
> ...


lol, mike, u r quite of dreamer.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> Duhon + Pike for Al Harrington
> 
> Deng + Gordon + Thomas + O Harrington for Garnett + Hassell + Hudson
> 
> ...


Hell yeah! But I think we would have to add our second fr pick to the minny trade as well.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Hell yeah! But I think we would have to add our second fr pick to the minny trade as well.


I could live with that. Send the memo to Pax!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> Duhon + Pike for Al Harrington
> 
> Deng + Gordon + Thomas + O Harrington for Garnett + Hassell + Hudson
> 
> ...


Wow. That's an FJ worthy trade scheme. Me like. Dare to dream!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> I could live with that. Send the memo to Pax!


I have his e-mail. How do you spell Mikedc?


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

I wouldnt get rid of him unless he was being packaged in for an all-star player


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

..


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

Mikedc said:


> Duhon + Pike for Al Harrington
> 
> Deng + Gordon + Thomas + O Harrington for Garnett + Hassell + Hudson
> 
> ...


I'd probably cry with joy if that scenario played out. :eek8:


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

What about Deng and Hinrich for Bosh +?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We might be able to trade Deng for Eddy Curry . 

Unless its for Garnett, or some other allstar caliber player, we should put the guns in the sockets, and trade Nocioni first.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm sorry..but this is all too funny. The Bulls trading away part of their glorious future for an immediate fix, how bout no.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

36 Karat said:


> I'm sorry..but this is all too funny. The Bulls trading away part of their glorious future for an immediate fix, how bout no.


 garnett is not a quick fix. He's a long term hall-of-fame-in-his-prime-all-star


----------



## MightyMouse1984 (Nov 21, 2005)

TripleDouble said:


> What about Deng and Hinrich for Bosh +?



interesting but thats giving up too much. Bosh is going to be a good player i think though. good building block for the raptors


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I bet minny won't lose KG (if at all) unless WallyWorld is part of the deal.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> What about Deng and Hinrich for Bosh +?


Bosh won't be part of any deal unless Rose is apart of it. Calderon is a budding PG and Villanueva is looking good for them.. CB4 is raptors basketball anyways so I doubt they part with him but I would love him on this team.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm surprised no one has yet to mention Randolph, especially since he was listed in that article. I can only go by the stats and assume he's a very good offensive player; don't know much about his defense and whether or not he's a PaxSkiles fit (probably not, from some of the stories I read). Still, he's more talented than Sweetney or any other big man available in free agency.


----------



## SDBullsFan (Oct 4, 2005)

Paxson has proven to be an extremely patient GM. He's in no hurry to make any deals that would hamper the Bulls financially in the future.

Garnett's contract still has plenty of years left, and he'll MORE THAN LIKELY be available this offseason. I would bet my bottom dollar Pax would see what he pulls out of this coming draft before even entertaining the idea of trading Deng.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

SDBullsFan said:


> Paxson has proven to be an extremely patient GM. He's in no hurry to make any deals that would hamper the Bulls financially in the future.
> 
> Garnett's contract still has plenty of years left, and he'll MORE THAN LIKELY be available this offseason. I would bet my bottom dollar Pax would see what he pulls out of this coming draft before even entertaining the idea of trading Deng.



Good point..if we are in the lottery and luck into Rudy Gay..it could be interesting 

Having said that Deng would be a Junior this season and probably consensus #1 pick


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I doubt we will be dealing Deng anytime soon. Maybe if it is part of a package for Pierce and Blount.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Good point..if we are in the lottery and luck into Rudy Gay..it could be interesting
> 
> Having said that Deng would be a Junior this season and probably consensus #1 pick


I think that the draft may be the only place we have a chance to land a star. I think Gay will be much better. Deng may make a couple allstar teams, but what if Gay proves to be a permanant member of the allstar team? If there end up being a clear cut superstar primarily Rudy Gay, possibly Brewer of Arkansas, Rush of Kansas, Aldridge of Texas, or a foreigner?. Would Deng or Gordon and our picks be enough for lower teir teams like ATL, Charlotte, Toronto or NO (teams who could really use the depth) to trade the #1 pick.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Have we really figured out what to do with Deng?

Management talks about playing him at SG. The kid can't possibly be more confused about his role, it seems.

I see him getting decent minutes per game, but not starting. I hear opposing teams' announcers say Deng is a liability on defense (whisper whisper). 

I watch him play and think there's got to be a lot more. Yeah, he's just 20, but he's clearly got all kinds of skills - ballhandling, outside shooting, inside shooting, best bulls' dunker since the Jordan Era, etc.

I see Nocioni and I think "this is as good as he's ever going to be." Zero upside, and clearly not one of the best 20 or so SFs (I haven't done the mental exercise of counting who is better).

I see Deng and I see a guy ready to bust out and be one of the best in the league given the right opportunity.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

.o


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I think Deng's stock is a little low right now just because he had that wrist injury and isn't really in game shape yet, I can't imagine the Bulls being eager to get rid of him, if your getting something really special back thats one thing, if they traded him for Nazr I think I would be sick.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

fyi - chris sheridan has an espn chat today at 3pm ET.

fire away!

http://proxy.espn.go.com/chat/chatESPN?event_id=9932


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

In one mans humble opinion, my list of most willing to give away:

1. Thomas
2. Pargo
3. Allen
4. Pike
5. Basden
6. Songiala
7. Harrington
8. Duhon
9. Nocioni
10. Gordon
11. Chandler
12. Hinrich
13. Sweetney
14. Deng


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

sheridan answered two bulls questions in his chat today. one, naturally about getting KG and the other about Peja.

(see link i posted above for the entire chat transcript)

*Drew (FL): Chris, loved the articles on KG. Here's my question as a Bulls fan, hoping KG returns home. Wouldn't a Bulls offer of Deng, Chandler, Tim Thomas (expiring contract) and one of their #1 picks this yr (knicks or their own, most likely lottery) be a decent deal for Minnesota because it gives them some young guys to build around, some cap flexibility and another lottery pick???? Am I crazy or wouldnt this be a great deal for them, and then the Bulls could look towards signing Stojakovic and having Garnett, Sweetney, Stojakovic, Hinrich, Duhon as the starting 5 with Gordon, Nocioni off the bench. *

_ Chris Sheridan: (3:11 PM ET ) That's a lot of lumber, Drew, but I'm sure the Bulls are thinking similar thoughts to yours. This one certainly makes much more sense for the Wolves. _

...

*Ryan (Outside the Chi): I'm no an ESPN Insider but I keep seeing these teasers for articles relating to the rumor the Bulls are after Peja. Is that true? *

_Chris Sheridan: (3:28 PM ET ) Scott Skiles has been a huge Peja fan since they were both working in Greece in the mid-'90s, and a couple sources around the league tell me there's nothing that will keep Stojakovic from going to Chicago when he's a free agent next summer. I'm not sure the Bulls will be willing to give Peja everythin his agent will ask for, but there's probably a middle ground that can easily be reached by both sides. If the Kings are convinced they're going to lose Peja, it makes sense for them to trade him bfore the deadline rather than get nothing in return a few months later. _


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

I like Peja, but he is only good in an offense tailored to his skills, basically spot up jumpers or working off screens, he does not play great D and cannot create off the dribble, but when he is open and hot he can nail 5 threes on you in a hurry, if the bulls are willing to accept his deficiencies on D and lack of penetration skills for a sure fire 3pt artist than they should go after him. 

Peja was real good when they had Vlade down low or working the highpost, because Vlade was such a great passer out of the post position, it worked even better when when webber went down, because when webber would be in he would dribble for 8 seconds trying to get his shot off down low, without webber the ball movement was much better and Peja got better open looks. 

If they use him correctly Peja would be a nice addition to the bulls, just have to life with his defensive shortcomings.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Frankensteiner said:


> I'm surprised no one has yet to mention Randolph, especially since he was listed in that article. I can only go by the stats and assume he's a very good offensive player; don't know much about his defense and whether or not he's a PaxSkiles fit (probably not, from some of the stories I read). Still, he's more talented than Sweetney or any other big man available in free agency.


Assuming you mean Zach...max contract plus microfracture knee surgery equals no thanks.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Man, the Bulls are competitive and we have a couple guys who look like they could round into real stars in the short-term. I'd HATE to get rid of them while this win graph is finally curving upward. Only if we get some solid ten year all-star PRODUCTION in return.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Have we really figured out what to do with Deng?
> 
> Management talks about playing him at SG. The kid can't possibly be more confused about his role, it seems.
> 
> ...


The idea that Deng is a liability on defense is idiotic. Why are most teams' announcing crews so bad? The league pass really hammers this point home.

I think Deng is by far our best wing defender. All the Peja talk kind of scares me because he's no great shakes defensively, and our tiny backcourt would be on their own guarding big 2's if we lose Deng and get him. Deng's showing signs of life offensively, and if we play him enough and run a little I'd be surprised if he didn't average 15 a game.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

jbulls said:


> The idea that Deng is a liability on defense is idiotic. Why are most teams' announcing crews so bad? The league pass really hammers this point home.
> 
> I think Deng is by far our best wing defender. All the Peja talk kind of scares me because he's no great shakes defensively, and our tiny backcourt would be on their own guarding big 2's if we lose Deng and get him. Deng's showing signs of life offensively, and if we play him enough and run a little I'd be surprised if he didn't average 15 a game.



This is what I'm talking about. Without much offensive production from two guys who we think have loads of it...we're still being competitive. Let's just ride this out.

Besides, the King I want is Brad Miller...and that ain't happening.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

evalam23 said:


> I like Peja, but he is only good in an offense tailored to his skills, basically spot up jumpers or working off screens, he does not play great D and cannot create off the dribble, but when he is open and hot he can nail 5 threes on you in a hurry, if the bulls are willing to accept his deficiencies on D and lack of penetration skills for a sure fire 3pt artist than they should go after him.
> 
> Peja was real good when they had Vlade down low or working the highpost, because Vlade was such a great passer out of the post position, it worked even better when when webber went down, because when webber would be in he would dribble for 8 seconds trying to get his shot off down low, without webber the ball movement was much better and Peja got better open looks.
> 
> If they use him correctly Peja would be a nice addition to the bulls, just have to life with his defensive shortcomings.


Sweetney is a great passer from the post... it's possible he could become our big post pass man.... in the last 3 games he's avg 3apg... not bad at all for a PF


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

http://www.dailysouthtown.com/southtown/dssports/pro/232sd1.htm - from Southtown Paul today:



> If it's true that a player hasn't made it in the NBA until his name is mentioned in a trade rumor, then Bulls reserve forward Luol Deng has arrived.
> On Tuesday, a prominent Internet site included Deng on its short list of players most likely to be moved this season.
> 
> "I guess I'll go to Pax's office (general manager John Paxson's) and ask him if I can stay awhile," said a smiling Deng, who was scheduled to serve the Thanksgiving dinners he purchased for 400 visitors at a shelter for homeless women and children in Chicago.
> ...


----------



## madcows_playing_point (Mar 31, 2005)

Keep Deng. Can't think of anyone we could get, who actually has the possibility of getting traded, who would be worth Deng. He's not someone who we know isn't going to get any better and need to unload before everyone else becomes aware of it. Why take a chance bringing in someone who has the production he has the potential to achieve but who might not fit in well, when we could have him develop into one of those players that everyone else's fans are trying to think of ways to get? Damn, that was a long sentence. Anyway, bottom line, it's not worth it trading Deng.


----------

